# Mamma Jene's Beans T Roy style



## Hawging It (May 21, 2019)

Have not posted in several weeks as I am still on the road working. In Chattanooga currently and decided to cook the T Roy beans. I brought lots of Jalapeno/Pineapple/Cheese  deer sausage with me as well as pulled pork and racks of ribs. Tonight will be the deer sausage, beans and slaw. 
1) BACON
2) GREEN ONIONS
3) BEANS
4) BROWN SUGAR
5) MOLASSES
6) BLACK PEPPER
7) HOT SAUCE
8) WORCESTERSHIRE
9) TABLE MUSTARD
10) WATCH T-ROY ON YOU-TUBE AND MASTER THE RECIPE!!!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 21, 2019)

"Looking Good in the Noog".  The Outlaw Josey Wales is one awesome movie.  "Dyin ain't much of a livin' boy"


----------



## Nole4L (May 21, 2019)

Man those been look good!!   Makes me feel sorry for the poor souls who pour baked beans out of can, heat them on the stove and think they're good.  Nice work.


----------



## Hawging It (May 22, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> "Looking Good in the Noog".  The Outlaw Josey Wales is one awesome movie.  "Dyin ain't much of a livin' boy"


Thanks! You gonna pull them pistols or whistle DIXIE!!


----------



## Hawging It (May 22, 2019)

Nole4L said:


> Man those been look good!!   Makes me feel sorry for the poor souls who pour baked beans out of can, heat them on the stove and think they're good.  Nice work.


Thanks


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 24, 2019)

How you enjoying Chatt-town? Was just down there a couple weeks ago made a stop over the GA border to get some of that cheap beer!


----------



## Hawging It (May 25, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> How you enjoying Chatt-town? Was just down there a couple weeks ago made a stop over the GA border to get some of that cheap beer!


Chattanooga has always been a great place in my view. Spent first night on our honeymoon 43 years ago. Then headed up to Mountains. We been together ever since.


----------

